# Serpent Mini 22 allen key size



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

hey all

So got my serpent mini 22 today and pretty bummed the box didnt have an allen key

Any ideas what size? Need to go buy some

Thanks


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey all
> 
> So got my serpent mini 22 today and pretty bummed the box didnt have an allen key
> 
> ...


It should have one. I think its in 1 of the packets if i recall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

Well what do you know......idiot alert..

But why would it be in a comp wire packet...didnt want to open them as loose coils...

Shot @Kalashnikov

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey all
> 
> So got my serpent mini 22 today and pretty bummed the box didnt have an allen key
> 
> ...


It uses a small allen key

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> Well what do you know......idiot alert..
> 
> But why would it be in a comp wire packet...didnt want to open them as loose coils...
> 
> Shot @Kalashnikov


Yeah all the packets say comp wire lol and only 1 of them actually has wire. Other cotton and other spares


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

in the packet but just for interest sake, the Allen should be a 1.3mm and the hex screws are 2.5 X 4mm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> in the packet but just for interest sake, the Allen should be a 1.3ml and the hex screws are 2.5 X 4mm



jeez..thanx @Daniel Alves ...winner for the grub screw sizes


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

yeah i searched for while for that, i have the 25 and 2 of the screws rounded out already , i have ordered replacement 304 ss screws


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> hey all
> 
> So got my serpent mini 22 today and pretty bummed the box didnt have an allen key
> 
> ...



Same thing happened to me, was very confused until I found it in one of the packages


----------



## Vape_r (16/9/16)

@Daniel Alves hey man I have some spare screws, two I think, if you want them


----------



## Vape_r (16/9/16)

Nevermind I thought you were in Cape Town, doesn't seem legit, shipping two screws @Daniel Alves

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

Meh, my post didnt come through, thanks for the offer, i still have some spares that ive tempered, i just order a pack of 10 for extra as some of my other tanks use the same grub screws


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

anyone have an allen key spare by any chance *hands R20 under the table*


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

Zakariya Baker said:


> anyone have an allen key spare by any chance *hands R20 under the table*


Where you based? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

Well if you can I'd just buy this, http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/Multi-Screwdriver
Bought 2 from them

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakariya Baker (16/9/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> Well if you can I'd just buy this, http://vapeshop.co.za/Electronic-Cigarette-Accessories/Multi-Screwdriver
> Bought 2 from them
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Wish I could get to canal walk. maybe tomorrow hopefully. what tank do you use that one for?


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/9/16)

Has 2 different size hex keys and a Philips, I use it for my griffin 22, 25, Eagle, avo velocity, tm2, 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

